# Tip Top Canners



## deenodean (Jul 10, 2013)

Anyone ever heard of , read in a jar book, or seen a pint jar called Tip Top Canners Burlington Ontario ? 
 In the picture it is the 3rd bottle ( jar ) down from the top, right hand side. It looks like RB # 716 , C.S. & Co. English style jar.  
 Thanks.


----------

